# بنوته بحاجه الى مساعدتكم...بليييز!!



## بنوته (2 فبراير 2007)

​ 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا طالبة بكلية الهندسة تخصص إتصالات​ 
عندي مشروع تخرج لشهادة الدبلوم​ 
وأتمنى انكم تساعدوني في إختيار فكرة للمشروع ​ 
ملاحظة: دراستي باللغة الانجليزية فأتمنى ان فكرة المشروع يكون​ 
باللغة الانجليزية​ 
بليييييز أنا بحاجة لمساعدتكم وما لقيت إلا هالموقع اللي ممكن يساعدني:4: ​ 
وعندي مهلة أقل من اسبوع عشان أفكر فالمشروع​ 
أتمنى الرد بسرعة ع الموضوع​ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر​ 

أختكم: بنوته
 ​ 
​


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (2 فبراير 2007)

انا عندي مشاريع كثيرة
انتي من الاردن؟
ولا من وين
حتى اعطيك احسن مشروع


----------



## بنوته (3 فبراير 2007)

لا اخوي انا مو من الاردن 

بس بليييييز ساعدني أنا بحاجة لمساعدتكم


----------



## بنوته (3 فبراير 2007)

بليييز ساعدوني انتظر ردودكم....


----------



## Engineer Abu Umar (3 فبراير 2007)

how about these topics:

Ultra-Wide-Band Technology and Applications..
I did some research on this topic..
its really interesting..
I got some files about it if u need them..


----------



## Engineer Abu Umar (3 فبراير 2007)

*or try this one:*

Traffic lights controller..

Im still doing my researches on this topic..


----------



## بنوته (3 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot my bro..ammmm

I think Traffic lights controller is interesting

:81: can you give me more detales about it

​


----------



## بنوته (4 فبراير 2007)

بلييييز اعطوني افكار كثيرة عشان اختار منهن


----------



## mr.diod (5 فبراير 2007)

active filter design


----------



## بنوته (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخوي ع الفكرة
ممكن تشرحلي هالفكرة بشكل مبسط وعن شو تتحدث؟


----------



## plaingroom (6 فبراير 2007)

*هاد مشروع اتصالات*

أختي العزيزة !

هاد عبارة مشروع اتصالات ارفقت الماف الخاص فيه لعل في الفائدة!


----------



## بنوته (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووور اخوي عالملف وجزااك الله خيييير
بس ممكن تخبرني عن شو بيتحدث المشروع؟

واذا شي صورة للمشروع عشان اقدر اصمم مثله


----------



## plaingroom (6 فبراير 2007)

*أختي العزيزة !*

للأسف انا مو مهندس اتصالات ، لأنو تخخصي power انا شعرت بحاجتك للمشروع و حاولت قدر الامكان المساعدة في البحث عن مشروع لك ، اتمنى من الاخوة المجوديين انهُن يقوموا بمساعدتك إزا امكن

مع خالص امتناني لكم جميعا
plaingroom


----------



## بنوته (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكووور اخوي وما قصرت 
واسفة ع الإلحاح لأني بالفعل مستعجله عالمشروع
والمشروع خلونا نبدا فيه مع بداية دراستنا للتخصص
يعني ما اعرف وايد عن مواد تخصصي لأني توي بادية ادرسهن!!!
فلذلك اواجه صعوبه في استيعاب المشروع!!!
مشكور مرة ثانية


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (6 فبراير 2007)

انتي احكيلي عن ايش بدك المشروع
وانا ببعثلك اياه
اوكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mr.diod (6 فبراير 2007)

بنوتة ......مرحبا
فكرة المشروع بسيطة ,ولكن بداية اريد ان اميز بين نوعين من انواع الفلتر
(active and passive)
الactiveiهو الفلتر الذي يحتاج في عمله الى power supplyويكون ال op-ampعنصر اساسي في تركيبه,اما الpassiveفلا يحتاج الى power supply
الان بالنسبة لل activeفممكن يكون low pass وهو الذي يقوم بالسماح لترددات اقل من تردد محدد للمرور ويمنع ما هو اعلى من هذا التردد
وهناك ايضا ال high pass وهو الذي يقوم بتمرير الترددات ذات القيمة الاكبر من قيمة تردد معينة يتم تحديدها ويمنع ما هو اقل من هذه القيمة
اما النوع الثالث والذي قد يكون مجموع النوعين السابقين فهو ال band pass والذي يقوم بالتقاط قيمة معينة من الترددات ويمنع ما هو دونها او فوقها,وتعتمد دقة الفلتر على ما يسمى بال order
اذا كان هناك اي استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## بنوته (7 فبراير 2007)

حجاوي الاردن قال:


> انتي احكيلي عن ايش بدك المشروع
> وانا ببعثلك اياه
> اوكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

 :4: 
اخوي انا طارحه في موضوعي اللي عنده افكار لمشروع
يخص تخصصي 
مثلا طالبات السنه الماضية كان مشروعهن عباره عن::31: 
دمج ريموت التلفزيون المكيف في جهاز واحد!
يعني يريدوا منا عمل افكار جديدة في المشروع
ومشكور عالرد اخي


----------



## بنوته (7 فبراير 2007)

mr.diod قال:


> بنوتة ......مرحبا
> فكرة المشروع بسيطة ,ولكن بداية اريد ان اميز بين نوعين من انواع الفلتر
> (active and passive)
> الactiveiهو الفلتر الذي يحتاج في عمله الى power supplyويكون ال op-ampعنصر اساسي في تركيبه,اما الpassiveفلا يحتاج الى power supply
> ...


 
تسلم اخوي ع الشرح  
بس عندي سؤال مع انه هالمعلومات جديدة علي:80: 
شو عمل هالفلتر او low-pass filter؟ 
ولك جزيييييل الشكر:63:


----------



## بنوته (7 فبراير 2007)

اقصد بشو يفيد هالمشروع؟


----------



## نورالدين مصطفى جود (11 فبراير 2007)

*plc*

what's ur opinion about plc project
i graduated last year with similar one.
if u accepted send me on
nourpower2003***********


----------



## الباشمهندس حسام (13 فبراير 2007)

اختى العزيزة انا راح اقترح عليك مشروعات نظرية وهى 
1-(ngn( Next Generation Networks
2- Vsat
3- Lan
4- Wcdma
5- Cdma
6- Ofdma
7- Gsm
8- Tdma
9- Fdma
اتمنى ان تختارى واحد منها لانها نوعا ما سهله
ملحوظة: اذا اخترتى واحد من هذة المشاريع لابد من ان تبرمجى (simulation) للمشروع
الذى اخترتيه
وشكرا


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (13 فبراير 2007)

الى المهنس حسام
الرجاء منك ان تبعث الي مشاريعك وخاصة عن gsm , cdma, tdma, fdma
ولك الشكر الجزيلللللللللل


----------



## fuad_siuri (13 فبراير 2007)

هلا انا بدي اسالك انت لحالك بدك تعملي المشروع ولا مجموعة؟


----------



## TDelphi (13 فبراير 2007)

انا من رأى إنك تجوزى وتقعدى فى البيت بلاش وجع قلب...


----------



## أبو أحمد المقدسي (13 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
يعطيكم العافية شباب
وأنا طالب بقسم الهندسة الكهربية......تخصص اتصالات وتحكم
بأتمنى منكم طرح أكبر عدد ممكن من الأفكار حتى نستفيد منها بمشروع التخرج اللي راح نعمله الفصل الجاي
........... مشكورين جدا
وياريت الأخ حجاوي من الأردن يراسلني عالاميل ma_braim*************


----------



## الباشمهندس حسام (14 فبراير 2007)

الى الاخ/ حجاوى الاردن
بالنسبه الى المشاريع المتخصصه فى نظم الاتصالات
فهى متوفرة او مراجع هذة المشاريع متوفرة فى النت
وانا راح اعطيك اسم موقع عربى متوفر فيه كتب هذة المشاريع
www.arabsbook.com
واتمنى الاستفاده منه
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (16 فبراير 2007)

ال المهندس حسام
الف شكر ويعطيك العافية


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (16 فبراير 2007)

الى ابو احمد المقدسي
انا *****ي على ******
وهو
hijjawe_jo
اي شي انا جاهز


----------



## أبو أحمد المقدسي (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكل الشباب
شكرا بشمهندس حسام
شكرا أخي الكريم حجاوي الأردن


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (17 فبراير 2007)

الى ابو احمد المقدسي
ممكن تراسلني
على ال*****يلي
على الياههوووو
hijjawe_jo


----------



## بنوته (17 فبراير 2007)

الباشمهندس حسام قال:


> اختى العزيزة انا راح اقترح عليك مشروعات نظرية وهى
> 1-(ngn( Next Generation Networks
> 2- Vsat
> 3- Lan
> ...


 
ألف شكـــــــــــــر لك أخوي عالمساعدة
وإن شاء الله أستفيد من هالمواضيع
بس الدكتور قرر انه يختار لنا مشروع بنفسه
ولذلك حنا الحين نشتغل فيه


----------



## بنوته (17 فبراير 2007)

fuad_siuri قال:


> هلا انا بدي اسالك انت لحالك بدك تعملي المشروع ولا مجموعة؟


 
لا مو لحالي احنا مجموعة!


----------



## بنوته (17 فبراير 2007)

TDelphi قال:


> انا من رأى إنك تجوزى وتقعدى فى البيت بلاش وجع قلب...


 

:80: :80: :80:


----------



## بنوته (17 فبراير 2007)

أشكر كل من مر وساعدني ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## مهندس-كهرباء (18 فبراير 2007)

i think if u start with GPRS technology , it will b nice


----------



## مهندس-كهرباء (18 فبراير 2007)

or u can select te field that u interest in and after that we can help u


----------



## بنوته (18 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot my bro ,now I select a project

thank u again


----------



## الباشمهندس حسام (28 فبراير 2007)

لا شكر على واجب
واتمنى منكم الاستفادة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

